# Swift Royale



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

As above, are they any good, and what should i look for when buying? the reason i'm buying one is that i like the layout of them, rear kitchen, etc, any help would be apprciated


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Rislar

I had a swift royale 590 for 5 years,We had many a good trip through france spain and portugal with trouble free motoring,we also liked the layout, she had the 2.8 turbo diesel engine that never missed a beat,would start first time every time,In my opinion for what its worth,you wont go far wrong with a swift,the build quality was quite good,Just make sure she has had a habitation check before you buy one ,Then you can be assured of no leaks,and hopefuly a problem free hoiliday,
Kind regards Satis


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

satis said:


> Hi Rislar
> 
> I had a swift royale 590 for 5 years,We had many a good trip through france spain and portugal with trouble free motoring,we also liked the layout, she had the 2.8 turbo diesel engine that never missed a beat,would start first time every time,In my opinion for what its worth,you wont go far wrong with a swift,the build quality was quite good,Just make sure she has had a habitation check before you buy one ,Then you can be assured of no leaks,and hopefuly a problem free hoiliday,
> Kind regards Satis


Thanks for the info satis, so the 2.8 Turbo would be the one to go for? after looking at a few of them, i think the 2.5 none turbo would be really underpowered !! i will take your tips onboard, thanks again


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Rislar, our first m/h was a 590 royale end kitchen job, my wife loved it but i hated it as there a 2 doors in the rear end, bathroom and hab. door and that i did not like because whenever the kitchen is being used entry to either door is compromised, i also found the single beds arrangement was too short for me. I could not get on with the under powered 1.9 td engine neither so i would also suggest the 2.8tdi 

Having said that its horses for courses and the model was fantastic quality, so much so we upgraded after only one month to the 630 royale model, had it for 8yrs. and covered 90000 miles in her, by far the best m/h we have had and we have had 5 now, and seriously thinking of a swift when it comes to replacing it next spring. 

Our 630 is still going strong after 10 yrs and 109000 miles and we hear regularly from the guy that bought it. 

Bob


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Rislar, our first m/h was a 590 royale end kitchen job, my wife loved it but i hated it as there a 2 doors in the rear end, bathroom and hab. door and that i did not like because whenever the kitchen is being used entry to either door is compromised, i also found the single beds arrangement was too short for me. I could not get on with the under powered 1.9 td engine neither so i would also suggest the 2.8tdi
> 
> Having said that its horses for courses and the model was fantastic quality, so much so we upgraded after only one month to the 630 royale model, had it for 8yrs. and covered 90000 miles in her, by far the best m/h we have had and we have had 5 now, and seriously thinking of a swift when it comes to replacing it next spring.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the info Bob, i never really thought of that, i will be testing that before i buy. The 630 Royale does look tempting also, i've got a lot to think about , which isn't a bad thing 
Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We had a swift Royale 635 on a VW chassis, I know it was unusual, only a 2.5 but a 5 cylinder which made a difference.we had the end lounge with forward dinette 6 berth.leisure door in the centre.We found that it was a nice vehicle but was prone be very cold as the insulation was very thin. As a rule of thumb the best way to test for a better insulation is to take note of the corners,joining the sides to the back. if it just has the oldfashioned alloy with screws covering the joints beware, if it has the wide plastic (rpg) wrap around covers then they are better and more modern.make sure you have a comprehensive damp test done while you are there and ask for a printed copy of this test.this is the most important thing to have done before you chose to buy.

good hunting

cabby


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

cabby said:


> We had a swift Royale 635 on a VW chassis, I know it was unusual, only a 2.5 but a 5 cylinder which made a difference.we had the end lounge with forward dinette 6 berth.leisure door in the centre.We found that it was a nice vehicle but was prone be very cold as the insulation was very thin. As a rule of thumb the best way to test for a better insulation is to take note of the corners,joining the sides to the back. if it just has the oldfashioned alloy with screws covering the joints beware, if it has the wide plastic (rpg) wrap around covers then they are better and more modern.make sure you have a comprehensive damp test done while you are there and ask for a printed copy of this test.this is the most important thing to have done before you chose to buy.
> 
> good hunting
> 
> cabby


Thanks Cabby, i will check for that, great info guys


----------

